
PgDash – in-depth PostgreSQL monitoring - i_have_to_speak
https://pgdash.io?a
======
bmpafa
Heads up, code snippet is overflowing on Mobile (at least on Firefox)

[https://i.imgur.com/lTLwd3U_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&f...](https://i.imgur.com/lTLwd3U_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium)

